
AI Uses Less Than Two Minutes of Videogame Footage to Recreate Game Engine - jf
https://gvu.gatech.edu/ai-uses-less-two-minutes-videogame-footage-recreate-game-engine
======
informatimago
Quick! Apply it to 2 minutes of real video footage, so it implements real-life
VR game engine!

